# Looking For a New Rattie Friend in Utah



## LoriIsa (Feb 19, 2014)

So I am hoping someone here might know of a breeder or a rescue somewhere in Utah (Preferably near salt lake or logan) where I could get a new companion for my little rattie Galileo. His friend just passed away and he's been terribly lonely. The last couple rats we've had have been from PetSmart but I am really hoping to avoid them this time because we end up getting a lot of sick rats. But I have had a hard time locating people in my area who breed them. So if anyone knows anything I would LOVE to find a new little furry friend. I'm looking for a boy, color and type don't matter. Thanks!


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

I have one boy from here- http://timelesstailsrattery.com/newsite/ he is very sweet and has gorgeous coloring (the cinnamon rat in my avitar). Email her and see when the next litter is, looks like all she has right now are girls.


----------

